# How I make my cast blanks



## Jdaschel (Jan 13, 2013)

I start out with a raw blank like this. 
[attachment=16142]

Then I cut it length so It will fit in the mold. then put it in my pressure pot. 
In this case of this pic, I had to do a recast cuz it did not fill everything the first time. 

[attachment=16143]

Then I pour my resin on top, and pressurize it to 60psi. Sorry I dont have any pics cuz I have to do it in 2 minutes and cant grab my camera and take pics in time. But this is what it looks like after it comes out. 

[attachment=16144]

After that then I trim the flashing with a knife. (flashing is the extra plastic crap).

[attachment=16145]

Then I put it on the table saw and cut one side. Then I cut the other side. Til the blank shows through. I do this on all four sides. I did 30 blanks the other day. It took me 2 hours :dash2:

[attachment=16146]
[attachment=16147]

Then you got your blanks 

[attachment=16148]

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## RusDemka (Jan 13, 2013)

Very cool, now were is the picture of the finished pen??


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 13, 2013)

That's a pretty cool process. Nicely done. Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 13, 2013)

Awesome, the pressure pot was a little different than I envisioned it would be, but still really cool. The finished blanks looks awesome.


----------



## healeydays (Jan 13, 2013)

I like what I see. Well done. What are you using for resins and dyes?


----------



## jetcn1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Very nice job!!! Thanks for sharing .


----------



## Jdaschel (Jan 13, 2013)

healeydays said:


> I like what I see. Well done. What are you using for resins and dyes?



I am using alumilite white. And the alumilite liquid dyes. 
http://alumilite.com/ProdDetail.cfm?Category=Casting%20Resins&Name=Alumilite%20White


----------



## tgoodman (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello James,
Is it possible to cast these blanks without a pressure pot? Also, could you cast a blank for a lidded box about 2"-3" diameter and 3"-4" tall? I checked out the Classic Nibs site, WOW really beautiful pen blanks.

Best,
Tom


----------



## healeydays (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Tom,

I figured since I too cast like this I could fill in for James. You can make blanks without pressure, but the problem you can have by not pressurizing the cast is potential bubbles in the cast. Some folks swear by vibrating the mix to get the bubbles out but I personally don't take the chance. Resin isn't cheap and you can only do so many mistakes before it adds up.

James,

You been saving your flashings for recasting? 

Mike B


----------



## merrym (Mar 1, 2014)

*Love those blanks, and thank you for sharing how you do it. I have a question here (total newbie, have not yet poured ONE)...the resin you trim off...does it go into another mold and wait until you pour next time, to make a mixed color blank? And would trimmings from turning be used up this way as well? Since it is going to a pressure pot anyway, air pockets wont be an issue...Anna*


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 1, 2014)

merrym said:


> *Love those blanks, and thank you for sharing how you do it. I have a question here (total newbie, have not yet poured ONE)...the resin you trim off...does it go into another mold and wait until you pour next time, to make a mixed color blank? And would trimmings from turning be used up this way as well? Since it is going to a pressure pot anyway, air pockets wont be an issue...Anna*


Yes and Yes


----------



## merrym (Mar 5, 2014)

Great! So, what dyes/colorants would work with this type of resin, so that blanks similar to what is posted above could be made?


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 5, 2014)

merrym said:


> Great! So, what dyes/colorants would work with this type of resin, so that blanks similar to what is posted above could be made?


see below



Jdaschel said:


> I am using alumilite white. And the alumilite liquid dyes.
> http://alumilite.com/ProdDetail.cfm?Category=Casting Resins&Name=Alumilite White


----------



## kweinert (Mar 10, 2014)

Jdaschel said:


> I start out with a raw blank like this.
> [attachment=16142]
> 
> Then I cut it length so It will fit in the mold. then put it in my pressure pot.



As someone that just set up a pressure pot and have casting material on the way I have one quick question - how much larger than the blank is your mold?

OK, and one more quick question - the blanks I have are sort of dirty (they have some sort of sand/grid in them.) Is it best to use air to clean them up or should they be washed and left to dry before casting?

Thanks.


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 10, 2014)

kweinert said:


> As someone that just set up a pressure pot and have casting material on the way I have one quick question - how much larger than the blank is your mold?
> 
> OK, and one more quick question - the blanks I have are sort of dirty (they have some sort of sand/grid in them.) Is it best to use air to clean them up or should they be washed and left to dry before casting?
> 
> Thanks.


 
I use my same size mold and let the resin fill in the voids

Get them as clean as possible - I do use an air compressor to blow them out - aluminite HATES moisture and will bubble/foam badly so I stay away from the water bath unless you make sure they are dried completely

Some of the bigger caster hopefully will chime in with their habits!!


----------



## TMAC (Jun 13, 2014)

What are you using for your mold?


----------



## justallan (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't know a thing about this, but am very interested. Do you fill your molds then set them in a pressure pot, seal it and add the pressure?
I'm interested in something like this to make some blanks out of some poor quality burls that are simply beautiful, but useless as they are now.


----------



## dee (Sep 20, 2014)

Far out man.....totally awsome!
Salute, Dee


----------



## chris macqueen (Jul 4, 2015)

What do you use for a mold?


----------



## kris stratton (Jul 4, 2015)

chris macqueen said:


> What do you use for a mold?


most of the molds i use are from 1/2 inch cutting boards.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## chris macqueen (Jul 4, 2015)

Yeah that's what I use too, but it's a pain, because of leaking sometimes.... It looked like he had like a putty mold or something


----------



## kris stratton (Jul 4, 2015)

chris macqueen said:


> Yeah that's what I use too, but it's a pain, because of leaking sometimes.... It looked like he had like a putty mold or something[/QUOTE


you can order a mold from ptownsubbie,that will make it easier on you if you are having leaking problems.it will hold 4 individual pen blanks ,works great.


----------



## chris macqueen (Jul 5, 2015)

Awesome thanks for the info man:)


----------



## Robert Uresk (Sep 29, 2015)

kris stratton said:


> you can order a mold from ptownsubbie,that will make it easier on you if you are having leaking problems.it will hold 4 individual pen blanks ,works great.


Does anyone make. Call blank sized molds like that.


----------



## kris stratton (Sep 29, 2015)

Robert Uresk said:


> Does anyone make. Call blank sized molds like that.


i have not seen one,i think you can request a size from him,not sure how long that would take ?


----------



## Robert Uresk (Sep 30, 2015)

kris stratton said:


> i have not seen one,i think you can request a size from him,not sure how long that would take ?


 Thank you for your time I'mgoing to send an email and see thanks again


----------

